# Easy to use GPS



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

I had an E-trex legend that no longer works. I was looking for an easy-to-use GPS for someone who is not at all tech. savvy. Thanks.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

My Garmin Oregon 600 is awfully user friendly.


----------

